# Northwest cons?



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

Are there any cons that happen up in the northwest of the U.S.?  Such as Seattle and other cities around?


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 18, 2008)

All Fur Fun, which is in Spokane, WA.  - http://www.rainfurrest.com/
And Rainfurrest in Seattle, WA.  - http://www.allfurfun.com/

I've been to RF, but not AFF.  But it was pretty cool.


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll be sure to check these two out!  Thanks!  Maybe if I get the chance to go I'll see you there!


----------

